# Boggs & Boulders This Weekend



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

A few of us are gonna head down to Boggs this weekend for a ride, Arctic Cat is doing free demo rides on their new smaller Wildcat so we gonna go check em' out. But since we are goin we are gonna make a day of it and maybe even spend the night. Just throwing this out there so if anyone else wants to go and try out the new Wildcats and do a little mud ridin' you are more than welcome to join us. My local Arctic Cat dealer is gonna be there helping out. Last year they did this and he said there was a 2 hour line to test ride one, however, we are in tight with him and he says to swing by their camp and he will give us some passes to go straight to the front of the line when we get ready to ride one !! So yall come on and ride with us and enjoy some cold beverages !!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nobody else wanna ride ???


----------



## Bama (Jun 26, 2012)

I just loaded the Sp500 up on the truck. We will be heading down there for Saturday only. I've been debating getting a WC trail or the full size so now will be a good time to check it out. Unfortunately I sold my Gade and I don't want to load the mud Rancher up and drag a trailer 3 hours for one day, so I'm gonna have to make due with the trail bike. Lol. If you're bringing the huge blue beast then I'm sure I will spot yall.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes sir I will be in it !! We will be in one of the big cabins on top of the hill so look for us. We are getting there tomorrow morning around 9 when they open and coming home sunday. We will be riding all night too if yall wanna stay. So come on by and enjoy some cold beverages and good food with us !!


----------



## Bama (Jun 26, 2012)

We will be rolling in between 9-10am. I guess staying overnight will depend on how many blue cans we get into. Haha


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The cabin is suppose to sleep like 10 or 12 people and so far it's just 4 or maybe 5 of us goin so I'm sure there will be room if yall decide to stay. It's suppose to be one of the new ones they just built, Ive never stayed in any of them, so not sure how they are, I usually take my camper, but for just one night this was ALOT cheaper than hauling mine there. LOL Suppose to be cookin some deer meat and other stuff too so come on !!


----------

